# hornady 185gn xtp .45 loads



## tom1911sigfreak

Thank everyone for helping me get into reloading! Does anyone load with the hornaday 185 xpt in .45? I have loaded them as per the hornady script but at 1.275 oal they are too long. Then someone wrote on the 1911 fourm to go to 1.230 I did that and loaded 7.0 grains of unique. I just got win 231 powder and used 6.6 grains and put them to 1.230. So I went out to shoot them and both shoot and eject perfect, just the factory pmc in 185 jhp were on the mark better.I was shooting at 12 yards freehand and all my reloads hit my 12x12 paper just not grouping consistent. I went back in my shop and looked at the pmc bullet and noticed the oal is 1.180. I reduced my load on the win231 to 6.0 grains and set my bullet to 1.180 and it was much better. I then reduced the load to 5.0 it was just as good just weak to the point the last case wouldnt eject. I don't want to go any higher on the powder charge setting the bullet this deep, but if anyone has a good recipe i'm all ears. thanks!


----------



## twomode

Are you following published load data? Or just trial and error? I just did my first batch of 750 rds of .380 in my turret, looking at load data, cartridge specs, etc. Worked well first trip to the range. If you're just killing paper have you considered a more generic bullet? For this session, I loaded 500 Berry's 100 gr, flat based, double struck copper plated. I charged w/ 2.9 gr of Titegroup. I also loaded 250 of their hollow based tips, logic says they'll shoot a little more accurately. I'll let you know. Good luck.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

Well I have like 3 different oal specs from hornaday and the last load at 1.180 seems to be much better. I loaded 5 more up and used 6.5 gr of win 231 and set the oal to 1.190 I gave them and 5 others I loaded with 230 gn xtp's with 6.0 gr of unique to a buddy and hes gonna give me a review. Maybe I'm just being too critical. Like I said they are all hitting the paper at 12 yards I guess I am still in the trial and error stage. Plus it was a cold rainy day last weekend. I will keep on trying. Oh yes for sure i'm gonna try the rainer and berrys bullets these xtp bullets are too high to kill paper, once I get it where I like it i'm gonna load a few hundred to put away. Thanks for sharing your load data as I am going to load .380 for my son. Nice to know also I can use them 100 gr bullets for 9mm.


----------

